# ZoneAlarm ForceField Beta



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

*ZoneAlarm ForceField Beta*

*More Info*

*Review*


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks interesting - worth a try SS?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

I am currently trying out the beta now. So far so good - hasn't had any compatibility problems with the myriad of security programs and thingamajigs I'm running. Considering this is coming from the folks who made the ZoneAlarm firewall, I am both smiling and utterly not surprised.

Well we'll see what happens when I run it through its paces.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Too bad Opera isn't on the list. Might try it anyway...


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

> Looks interesting - worth a try SS?


I think so, how about you Glaswegian?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Since I don't have a system at the moment (long story...:grin, I'll have to hold off for now. Hopefully you and Cellus can provide us with some feedback, but I am interested.


----------

